# Sort by pick



## I Simonius (Feb 19, 2008)

When I set 'sort by pick' nothing happens  i.e. the picked pics are not either at the top or bottom of the images i the folder

It works OK if i set 'sort by rating' - that way the highest rating go to the top .. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you actually have any Flag Picks done with P or X, as apposed to star ratings or labels?

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 19, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Do you actually have any Flag Picks done with P or X, as apposed to star ratings or labels?
> 
> Don



indeed I dooo:lol:

about 6 out of the 3' or so images in that folder


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

Don't know, then. Have you tried the usual, i.e. LR restart, set aside pref file and the like?

Are filters OFF?

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 19, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Don't know, then. Have you tried the usual, i.e. LR restart, set aside pref file and the like?
> 
> Are filters OFF?
> 
> Don



Don't I need filters enabled tomake it work?

if I set aside ( delete???) the prefs file won't I lose all my changes etc?


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

No, not the Catalog, the preference file com.adobe.Lightroom.plist at Username/Library/Preferences. You can hide it and later restore it to see if it helps.

And no filters should be off or don't use sort by, just filter for the Pick!

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 19, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> No, not the Catalog, the preference file com.adobe.Lightroom.plist at Username/Library/Preferences. You can hide it and later restore it to see if it helps.
> 
> And no filters should be off or don't use sort by, just filter for the Pick!
> 
> Don



I confused

there is 'enable filters' in the edit menu, and there is teh on/off switch for filters bottom RHS of the windows and.. even with filters off the 'sort by thing doesn't sort by 'picks'


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 19, 2008)

It doesn't work for me either. When I select Pick it's actually sorting by capture time.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

I Simonius said:


> I confused
> 
> there is 'enable filters' in the edit menu, and there is teh on/off switch for filters bottom RHS of the windows and.. even with filters off the 'sort by thing doesn't sort by 'picks'


Where are you, otherwise in the Library, Folder, All Photographs, Collection?

Still trying to get a grip on this, cause it appears to work for me.

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 19, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Where are you, otherwise in the Library, Folder, All Photographs, Collection?
> 
> Still trying to get a grip on this, cause it appears to work for me.
> 
> Don




I'm in Library, Quick Collection


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 19, 2008)

Are any of the pics that you are sorting virtual copies?


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 19, 2008)

How about stacks? If I flag one pic in a stack that's not at the top of the stack then some sorting options don't seem to work.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Stacks are deliberately set-up with two options. Stacks Open. All images are seen, filters work on all. You can apply keywords to all or any, etc. Find and filters work on all images.

Stack Closed. All the above only goes for the top most 'Master' image.

Gives you two ways to deal with the stacked set of images.

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 20, 2008)

DonRicklin said:


> Stacks Open. All images are seen, filters work on all. You can apply keywords to all or any, etc. Find and filters work on all images.



So, if you label a picture at the bottom of an expanded stack as a Pick, it sorts properly with other photos? It does not work that way on my machine. Label Color seems to be the only one of the group of Rating, Pick, Label Text, and Label Color that works properly.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Only if the stack is open. If you close the stack, LR only see the top images for various operations. Press 's' to open and close the stack. 

Don


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm talking about open stacks. 

I took 3 non-consecutive pics and gave them different types of labels. Label color is the only one that sorts them properly.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Feb 20, 2008)

One more datapoint -- sorting by picks works for me.  I've just spent some time fiddling, and I can't make it fail.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 20, 2008)

Mark Sirota said:


> One more datapoint -- sorting by picks works for me.  I've just spent some time fiddling, and I can't make it fail.



Can't fail it either !! We must be missing something:?


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 20, 2008)

rcannonp;84'6 said:
			
		

> Are any of the pics that you are sorting virtual copies?



No idea _ Im baffled enough by the whole 'virtual' ting

All I can tell you is that I dragged the original CR2 files to 'quick collection' or clcked the 'add to quick collection' button on them. You'll have to explain whether that makes them virtual copies or not

There are 56 pics in the QC and I have flagged ten of these


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 20, 2008)

OK checking :

just tried it witha  different folder (RAW_BU,  549 images)
Filters off, click flags onto two images, >sort by pick..nothing.. try swapping the A/Z to Z/A ..aha! There I have three flagged pics at the top.

Try sort b y rating.. needs to be Z/A to get the highest rated to the top

add another flag and return to sort by pick, to see what happens..OK they seem to appear OK- A/Z slings me to the bottom of the page, Z/Aback to te top - so far so good..(except it's the reverse of what I wuld expect i.e. A/Z would put rated at top -oh well)

Trying sort by rating - whizzes me to middle of selection..i.e. neither top nor bottom.. can't see the logic in that ( doesn't mean there isn't any) aha .. it might be to whatever a previously selected image was..?

an experiment:
All using A/Z -
Try capture time - zooms me _almost_ to top
Try Import order zooms me to 3/4 way to bottom
Try Edit time and edit count: zoom me to top of page
Try rating- zooms 2/3rds to bottom
Try PIck again zooms to top, but has remembered the Z/A orientation itself
The others zoom me to anywhere but directly to top or bottom

No idea what that means.. but just thought I'd try it

Back to quick collection, nope, flags are all over the area when sort by pick is selected, either A/Z or Z/A


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

That is because you have no Picks for Quick Collection. You applied them elsewhere. Pick Flags are local to where you apply them Folder, Collection or All Photographs. Obviously this can be very confusing.

One should probably not even see the Flags applied elsewhere. I don't use them that much, so not sure, but I think this is a bug in the intended use of Flags, ie. seeing them where they are not applied locally.

Maybe someone else can help further with this.

Don


----------



## I Simonius (Feb 20, 2008)

DonRicklin;848' said:
			
		

> That is because you have no Picks for Quick Collection. You applied them elsewhere. Pick Flags are local to where you apply them Folder, Collection or All Photographs.* Obviously this can be very confusing.*
> 
> One should probably not even see the Flags applied elsewhere. I don't use them that much, so not sure, but I think this is a bug in the intended use of Flags, ie. seeing them where they are not applied locally.
> 
> ...



Gotcha

Right that explains it. As you say - very confusing

Thanks for your help

*I would say that for ease of use ( to prevent confusion) it would be best if all flags ratings etc were kept when moved. 
*
That would be less confusing than the other options, although I realise others will prefer it otherwise, I am specifically using ease of use to mean 'not confusing for non experts'


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 20, 2008)

Don said :
That is because you have no Picks for Quick Collection. You applied them elsewhere. Pick Flags are local to where you apply them Folder, Collection or All Photographs. Obviously this can be very confusing.

Don, I wrote a response suggesting this yesterday, but then like a good little boy, I went off to test it.  

I was surprised to find that flags I applied in a folder, or indeed multiple folders accompanied the files when I added them to the QC. And of course, they sorted perfectly by pick. If I changed the flag in QC, it was reflected in the source folder.  

It was only when I committed the QC to a saved Collection, that the flag behavior became "uncoupled" from the source folder flag behavior.

Since this clearly didn't shed any light on the OP's problem, I just deleted the post and slunk away.

(Note: per sig, this was all on XP)


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 20, 2008)

Now too confusing for me. Maybe we'll need to get further clarification of expected behavior.

Don


----------

